# Our new puppy Fate von Schraderhaus



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

We welcomed our new addition Fate von Schraderhaus on Sunday. She is a sweetheart and is adjusting nicely to her new home.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's adorable and I love her name!

Congrats!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

cutie


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Cutie pie .
Looks like a lazy dawg laying down in all pics xD


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a pretty girl face! Enjoy


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

*More Pictures*

Some more pictures of Fate over the last couple weeks


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Aw! She's very cute


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Aw she's adorable! Reminds me of my girl as a puppy! And doesn't help the puppy fever! lol


----------



## SashasDaddy (Sep 30, 2006)

taytay said:


> We welcomed our new addition Fate von Schraderhaus on Sunday. She is a sweetheart and is adjusting nicely to her new home.


Beautiful pup, I have her sister, the black collar sable female.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very cute puppy! Love her name. 

I used to live in Umatilla, OR. Love and miss the area. Check out Columbia Basin Dog Training Club. Some great people there. There is a large dog show put on by Richland Kennel Club and Columbia Basin Dog Training Club coming up this weekend at Columbia Park near the blue bridge.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

SashasDaddy said:


> Beautiful pup, I have her sister, the black collar sable female.


Awesome! I was wondering if I was going to meet any of her siblings on here. Hope all is going well with her!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

KaaaUTE! I have a Lux/Itty boy (he's almost 2yr). Who are these babies out of?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

taytay I realized I recognized your name so I went back and looked at my old posts. I had posted on your intro thread about places to train in Tri-Cities. Sorry to repeat myself. 

Glad you found your baby. Schraderhaus is a great breeder. A friend of mine in the Tri-Cities has a few Schraderhaus dogs. Cathie Best does SAR with her Izzy.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> KaaaUTE! I have a Lux/Itty boy (he's almost 2yr). Who are these babies out of?


They are out of Hurican and Trina.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> taytay I realized I recognized your name so I went back and looked at my old posts. I had posted on your intro thread about places to train in Tri-Cities. Sorry to repeat myself.
> 
> Glad you found your baby. Schraderhaus is a great breeder. A friend of mine in the Tri-Cities has a few Schraderhaus dogs. Cathie Best does SAR with her Izzy.


I have actually reached out to Cathie and we've emailed back a forth a few times. I was planning on pursuing SAR but it conflicts with another emergency response team that I am on. The original litter I was slated for was out of Izzy's sister Ingka. Because we ended up not pursuing SAR, the breeder matched us with a different pup from a different litter.

I have looked into CBDTC and 4 Paws Dog Works which have both been recommended by some GSD folks locally. For her S.T.A.R. Puppy class I actually registered through Kennewick School District Community Outreach program and it is being taught by an instructor familiar with the breed and assisted by a gal who has a few GSD's, so that is nice.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I had no idea Kennewick schools were offerring stuff like that. Nice acually to have more options. I would love to know who the instructors are just out of curiosity. I have been goen from ther nearly 6 years so things do change, but I might know her. 

Cathie and Izzy are a great team. I miss Cathie.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Some more pictures of Fate. Had to postpone classes for a bit while she gets over her MRSP but she is in good spirits. Starting to get a bit more independent and doing more of "her" thing. Last night I needed to use treats to lure her to bring her ball back, otherwise she wanted to play "you chase me for the ball".


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

adorable pups.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

She's a doll!:wub:


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Some more pictures...


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

She's beautiful! How old is she now? This is Areli (playing with her 8mos old GSD malamute brother) she will be 7mos next Wed.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Hineni7 said:


> She's beautiful! How old is she now? This is Areli (playing with her 8mos old GSD malamute brother) she will be 7mos next Wed.


She'll be 5 months old on Saturday.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

She's growing up! She looks great, pretty girl!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Very cute...thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Can't believe she turned 5 months! Love the ears She's a keeper!


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

*An update and some pictures*

Fate is doing well and getting over her latest medical issue, aspiration pneumonia. She has two weeks left of S.T.A.R. Puppy class and will be starting her CGC class in January. We are also going to enroll in class called "Try It!" where each week you learn about and try a new dog sport to get an idea what you and your dog enjoy doing together.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

*More Pictures*

A few more...


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty girl. Glad she is recovering!


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

Haven't been on the boards as much lately but wanted to give an update on Fate. She is doing great for the most part. She was diagnosed with hypertrophic osteodystrophy, which what I am thinking is part of the cause of all of her other problems. It was discovered by mistake when she hurt her paw and had an X-Ray done. Anyway, so far it's been manageable with Rimydal. She spikes a fever now and then but we get through it. We're halfway through CGC class and she's doing pretty good. Our biggest challenge is with other dogs. She's not a fan of any dog showing attention to her so we are working on ignoring and redirecting. We finished our first set of nosework classes as well last night. She seems to LOVE the sport and we are going to continue on to the next set. She gets so ramped up to find the scent we are actually working on being very calm at the start cones otherwise she gets crazy. Here are some pictures of her working last night.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

What a beauty! I am glad she is doing better.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

*Some New Pictures ~10 Months Old*

I haven't been on a lot lately but wanted to post some updated pictures of Fate. We are still having health issues and currently have a DNA sample at Auburn University for testing. Hoping to get results back tomorrow! Once we get results I will post our most recent issues. For the most part Fate is doing well. We moved and she handled to move well. We stopped going to classes because of her getting sick a lot so that has been hard but we try to keep busy with games around the house and walks in the new neighborhood. Our new house is in a more traditional neighborhood (1/4 acre lots) vs the rural setting of our old home. She is taking in all of the extra noise and activities of neighbors living closer together and doing really well with it all.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow! She's growing up beautifully!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

Adorable. Love those floppy ears!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

That is one gorgeous dog you've got there! Sorry to hear about her health problems. It sounds like you both are having a lot of fun, though, with all the activities there are to try with our dogs. These are the kinds of things I hope to do with my puppy (she is 5 months old right now). I imagine all the sports and different things to do are very rewarding for both dog and owner


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

So cute!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Fate sure is a gorgeous girl!! :wub:


----------

